# Longhurst Lodge, Surrey



## Old Wilco (Dec 27, 2012)

I've just found out that the restoration of this beautiful little house is going to feature in an episode of Restoration Man on Channel 4, details can be found here :

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-restoration-man/episode-guide/series-2/episode-10

A Derelict Places thread on the building can be found here:

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/mai...ighlight=Longhurst+Lodge,+Surrey#.UNy4nfjPR8F

I know that I for one will be looking forward to watching the programme


----------



## The Archivist (Dec 27, 2012)

I 'discovered' this in 2005 and some of my photos are due to feature in the programme. Good to see it being cared for after all these years.


----------

